# Chicago Circumcision Protest - Sunday June 27th (+NYC, SF)



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Please plan your family vacation so you can all join us at noon on Sunday June 27th to march in Chicago's annual Pride Parade.

We will decorate our vehicle with banners, carry signs, engage with the viewers, hand out about 6000 leaflets, and generally have fun.

At noon just before the march, we will shoot a scene for a music video. We will sing as a crowd the last verse of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall pt2" but with the paraody lyrics below.

Contact me via PM or at 847 414-1692 for details, directions, booking assistance, and things to see while in town. The parade starts near Belmont and Halsted (3200 N. Halsted) but we won't know our precise meetup address on Halsted until 1 week before.

Cheers,
-Ron Low

In case you can't make Chicago, NYC and San Francisco will have marches the same day.
- - - - -
'You! Yes, you behind your white coat! How do you sleep, Brother?"

When we grew up and went to school
There were certain children who were
Hurt in ways they couldn't have understood
Their parents had permitted
An assault upon their bits
An ignorant decision that
One wonders why the law even permits

But in due time the cut kids learned
When they were courting future wives, they had
Suffered a loss of foreskin
That would haunt them all their lives

We don't need no amputation
We would choose to keep it whole
No dark scar brand from superstition
Butchers leave those dinks alone!
Hey, Butchers! Leave them dinks alone!
All in all those dinks are just the wealth in your vault
All in all you can't say that it isn't your fault

We don't need no circumcision
We can manage dick control
No ignorance carved into our skin
Doctors leave those dicks alone!
Hey! Doctors! Leave those dicks alone!
All you need to do is drop the knife, leave him whole
All the screams are just the sound of losing your soul

(parody lyrics c 2010 Ron Low)
- - - - -


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

We've secured additional signs to carry, so please join us. The more the merrier. PM me.

-Ron


----------



## terese17 (Dec 5, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Ron-We're new-ish to Chicago and haven't been to the Pride Parade since moving here. I'd like to bring my son down to march with you all, but we've heard the parade (or people at the parade?) can get pretty raunchy... do you think it's an appropriate place to bring a 3-year-old?


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgracefrank* 
do you think it's an appropriate place to bring a 3-year-old?

I'd bring my 3-year-old. Last year we had babies but no toddlers in our contingent. Lots of kids of all ages are in the crowd.

Raunchy for the parade is body-greased guys dancing by on floats, wearing nothing but a jock strap. It's M2Fs dancing by with naked breasts that look female (but since they have male genitals, it is arguably legal for those breasts to be flaunted). It's bear-chested g-string wearing lesbians with just a square of duct tape covering their nipples.

Nobody's going to wave his penis in your tot's face, and if you're marching with us, you won't see much of any of this unless you go exploring during the parade line-up period.

-Ron


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

We're unit #228. I don't know what we did to get bumped back so far. Look for my white station wagon on the west side of Halsted at roughly 2500 North. Every vehicle has a unit number and we're supposed to line up in order but it doesn't always work out that way.

The closest El stop is at Fullerton and Sheffield.

See you at noon.

Cheers,
-Ron Low
847 414-1692 (cell will be on me Sunday)


----------

